
TechCrunch Hack Day at Disrupt - daniel_levine
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/05/caffeine-pizza-and-glory-the-techcrunch-hack-day-at-disrupt/
======
skilesare
Can we get some definition of the word Deckware? Not even the google knows to
make of it. If it is pre-written code then say so. What about something like
jQuery? Can that be used?

~~~
EGreg
Well I don't know but to be honest I would have demoed something I hacked for
<http://youmixer.com>, the site I'm currently working on, rather than staying
up and making <http://want2know.org> completely from scratch :)

